# Colorado third rifle season elk



## whipit (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a hunt planned this year for 3rd rifle season elk. I will be hunting near Meeker, Colorado with a outfitter. Was told mornings are spot and stalk from various vehicles. Evening is from blinds and such. My question is boots. I read no insulation and use various weight merino wool socks or 400 gr built into the boot. I dont mind spending 4 or 5 hundred on good pair of boots but dont really want 2 pair at that price. Anybody with EXPERIENCE with this I welcome and appreciate any input.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

IMO, I don't like a lot of insulation in a boot. I tend to have sweaty feet, which can be a huge detriment when you are sitting for a glassing session. So I usually run a low/no insulated boot, and then make a determination on a sock set-up, pending on the days conditions. I also put another set of socks in my pack to change into when I am glassing. That way I have eliminated the moisture and have the chance to air out the old ones for use later in the day. I also run nothing put merino wool outer socks with a sock liner. Has made a difference in my set-up. The biggest issue is that you only have a couple months left until your hunt to get a couple hundred miles on a pair of boots to break them in. That to me is the more critical thing. Happy Feet lead to a Happy Hunt.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

whipit said:


> I have a hunt planned this year for 3rd rifle season elk. I will be hunting near Meeker, Colorado with a outfitter. Was told mornings are spot and stalk from various vehicles. Evening is from blinds and such. My question is boots. I read no insulation and use various weight merino wool socks or 400 gr built into the boot. I dont mind spending 4 or 5 hundred on good pair of boots but dont really want 2 pair at that price. Anybody with EXPERIENCE with this I welcome and appreciate any input.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Depends what kind of feet you have. I sweat a lot so a good merino sock and uninsulated boot works best for me. Currently I have Crispi Colorados and love them. It sounds like you are staying in a lodge or a camp so you could always bring two pairs of boots as long as they are broken in


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## whipit (Apr 25, 2016)

I may bring two pair as it's two different styles of hunting as in my original post. Spot and stalk from vehicle in morning so moving around. Evenings are sitting in blinds. Depending on what the weather ends up being end of October beginning of November. Might be difficult to pull off with one pair?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

whipit said:


> I may bring two pair as it's two different styles of hunting as in my original post. Spot and stalk from vehicle in morning so moving around. Evenings are sitting in blinds. Depending on what the weather ends up being end of October beginning of November. Might be difficult to pull off with one pair?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The same insulated leather boots I use for deer here in Michigan where I sit in an unheated blind for three or four hours at a time even in UP ML seasons, have served me well for a very long time on out west and up north hunts from September to November. As has been said previously, socks seem to be the key to comfort no matter what the weather or how much climbing is expected. FM


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I'd ask the outfitter. Doesn't sound like something you need to go out and pay 4-5 hundred on boot for given you are hunting from a vehicle. Do you normally wear $500 footwear when someone chauffeurs you around in a vehicle?

Also with spot and stalk the key word is spot. Whatever keeps your feet warm in Michigan is probably good though a little ankle support wouldn't hurt. Of course I've stalked bears a mile up mountains wearing hip waders, packed one down myself without a guide, and, despite what many would lead you to believe, I survived to this day to tell the tale.


----------



## whipit (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for all your comments. Plans have changed for me this year and probably all future hunts. Woke up in the hospital the other morning. There saying Stroke. Ive called the outfitter to let him know. And am in the holding pattern. Work has put me on short term disability 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

whipit said:


> Thanks for all your comments. Plans have changed for me this year and probably all future hunts. Woke up in the hospital the other morning. There saying Stroke. Ive called the outfitter to let him know. And am in the holding pattern. Work has put me on short term disability
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


OH NO!! That's terrible news to hear. Please keep your MS family updated. Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Smoke is bad out here. Visibility is low depending on wind direction. Bring eye drops if your eyes are even somewhat sensitive. Chapstick is another must have.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

whipit said:


> Thanks for all your comments. Plans have changed for me this year and probably all future hunts. Woke up in the hospital the other morning. There saying Stroke. Ive called the outfitter to let him know. And am in the holding pattern. Work has put me on short term disability
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wow, best of luck with a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

whipit said:


> Thanks for all your comments. Plans have changed for me this year and probably all future hunts. Woke up in the hospital the other morning. There saying Stroke. Ive called the outfitter to let him know. And am in the holding pattern. Work has put me on short term disability
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Remarkable recoveries happen all of the time these days. So, stay positive and focus on your rehab. There will be plenty of hunts when your ready.

Best of luck!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

whipit said:


> Thanks for all your comments. Plans have changed for me this year and probably all future hunts. Woke up in the hospital the other morning. There saying Stroke. Ive called the outfitter to let him know. And am in the holding pattern. Work has put me on short term disability
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Oh man! Get well soon-stay confident!


----------

